
Datasette-atom: Define an Atom feed using a custom SQL query - simonw
https://simonwillison.net/2019/Dec/3/datasette-atom/
======
Hitton
For those who didn't know Datasette[0] either, it's a tool for exploring data.
Apparently it's an API above SQLite.

[0]:
[https://github.com/simonw/datasette](https://github.com/simonw/datasette)

~~~
teddyh
A Datasette is a cassette recorder for storing data:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_Datasette](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_Datasette)

~~~
simonw
Fun detail: I named it after the C64 cassette drive as an homage to my
programming youth in the 80s. I assumed it would be a unique word I could
track on Google and Twitter.

Turns out the retro C64 community talk about the Datasette tape player all the
time!

[https://mobile.twitter.com/search?q=Datasette&src=typed_quer...](https://mobile.twitter.com/search?q=Datasette&src=typed_query&f=live)

------
simonw
Here's the README for the new plugin: [https://github.com/simonw/datasette-
atom](https://github.com/simonw/datasette-atom)

